# Anybody know?



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Yes it is a lemon cucumber. From Park Seeds:
"Lemon Cucumber 

Widely-adapted and disease-resistant!
3- to 4-inch-diameter fruit has thick white flesh great for eating fresh or pickling.
65 days. A delightful novelty when it was introduced in 1894, Cucumber Lemon has stood the test of time, continuing to amaze children and please gardeners with its unusual appearance and great flavor! The 3- to 4-inch-diameter fruits are perfectly round, maturing from rich orange to a translucent yellow. And the flavor is sweet and meaty!

A good choice for pickling as well as eating fresh, Lemon is widely-adapted and a robust grower, probably due to its excellent disease resistance. A good variety for children to grow, it never disappoints!"


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, my bees love them.


----------

